# Apple et le changement d'heure ...



## snowrider (29 Octobre 2008)

depuis le changement d'heure d'hiver mon ipod classic 80go perd les pédales

je suis en GMT +1 j'ai mis l'heure d'hiver dans date et heure et ce débilos me sort dans horloge mondiale des heures décalé pour le meme GMT +1 ( et du coup tout les autres aussi )

que faire !!! 

car mine de rien je m'en sers moi de l'horloge mondiale pour savoir quand les US ou le japon va m'appeller au boulot tout en écoutant de la musique  

ca le fait pas chez vous ?


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

Non j'ai pas eu de problème j'ai juste changer l'heure normalement... Essaye de restaurer ton ipod ou iphone......


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Octobre 2008)

Moi mon touch 2g a changer automatiquement quand il s'est connecter a internet ,

Parcontre je sais pas pour le tien, essaye de restaurer comme dit fandipod


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

Logiquement la restauration doit tout arranger mais bon...


----------



## snowrider (2 Novembre 2008)

bon ben en fait , la connection a itunes a tout sauvé , mais étrange quand meme


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

Oui... Sans commentaire.


----------

